# Snow pics from lower NY



## Flatbedford (Feb 26, 2010)

We finally got some further up the East Coast. Here are some pics from my ride into NYC this am. I live about 40 miles up the Hudson from the city. Staying home was not an option. The show must go on!
Real pretty at the house, but I hope my Arborvitaes can take the weight. 





Hard to tell but this is a NY DOT plow deep in the ditch.




Saw Mill Pkwy








More on the Pkwy




Ramp to NYS Thruway








Riverside Ave, NYC




I took Mrs. Flatbedford's AWD Volvo today. I don't think I would have done very well with the FWD Ford Focus this morning.




I am gald I live in the country (suburbs anyway)




We have just over a foot at home now and should get about 6" more.


----------



## quads (Feb 26, 2010)

Now that there is a snowstorm!  Glad you you didn't end up like that snowplow, deep in a ditch.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 26, 2010)

We don't get them like this around here very often. Now my wife wants a snowplow for the F250! I'm not buying a snowplow for a 60' long driveway. The darn truck is 1/3 the length of the driveway.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 26, 2010)

Great pics
You need to be using the  F250.
Keep a chain saw with you, never know when some free fire wood may block your way 
Some 4' lengths in the bed would give you traction and be doing a public service.
Other drivers would call you a hero.

Hey boss, I'm late cause I had to cut my way to work. Not really, look in the back of my truck  LOL

Lots of power outages ?


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 27, 2010)

The guys at my parking garage hate the F250. It's too tall to put under ground and it's too long to fit in the spaces above ground. We also have this crazy system of Parkways that you can only drive passenger vehicles on and in NY pickups that weigh more than 5000lbs are commercial vehicles. The truck routes into the city are local streets. I have to drive about 110 blocks of city streets with the truck and only about 10 with the car. I also have to say that the AWD Volvo is quite capable even in deep snow. I guess the Swedes know a thing or two about driving in winter weather.


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 27, 2010)

woops double post, see below


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is some pictures from southern NH, got shafted on snow again. we got to enjoy major wind damage and flooding though

Gonna be lots of free wood out there. too bad i dont own a saw yet


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 27, 2010)

What a mess! We had some flooding before the change from rain to snow.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's a couple I took on the way in on Saturday. It was nice an sunny for a couple hours.








In the big city. Hope you brought a shovel.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 5, 2010)

Flatbedford excellent storm commuter pics...did your cedar trees recover OK, ours did.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 5, 2010)

The trees look like they will be OK. My wife went out and knocked what snow she could off of them. I did some more when I got home. It would be really bad to lose one of them. They make my 1/4 acre corner lot feel much more private and cozy than it could ever be with out them. Not to pick nits, but they are Arborvitaes. ;-)


----------

